# flowless period?



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I have adenomyosis so my periods last from 7-9 days. this month I had a 6 day period. it's ended but I still have cramps, sore breasts and a backache. Is it possible to menstrate with out bleeding?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sometimes period symptoms last for a few days even when your period is over. Did you have a normal flow during this last period? If so then I would just wait a few days and see if the symptoms go away. If it was unusally light or heavy I would consider whether pregnancy is possible and check into that. Let us know how things go.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I too had adenomyosis. I went from March of 06 to Sept of 06 with severe menstral cramps and very little flow, if any. My doctor said some people bleed profusely and others do not at all. I had my hysterectomy on Sept 26th and am still in the recovery stages. No more menstral pains but I think my stomach is still trying to settle down. Right now I have good days and bad days, but to never have to deal with periods (or lack of), cramping and additional pain on top of IBS is going to be great! I think what is going on with you is normal for adenomyosis - I has period like pain for almost 3 straight months. My doctor had given me something called Ponstel to help with the pain and it really worked.Good luck to you.Mindy


----------

